# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لٍم فعلته ؟!

## إبراهيم بخاري

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين , إن البشرية كلها ما عرفت إنساناً أرقى تعاملاً وأشد رحمة من سيد المرسلين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقد علمنا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه معنى الرحمة وأثبت للإنسانية حقوقاً ورعاها من قبل أن تصبح مؤسسات وجمعيات !!
وما سأتحدث عنه اليوم بإذن الله صورة هي أشد صور الرحمة والرفق وحسن الخلق والتواضع وعزة النفس وضع ما شئت من صفة نبيلة معها , هي قصة رواها لنا صحابي جليل حكى فيها تعامل خير البرية صلى الله عليه وسلم معه , فقال : خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عشر سنين لا والله ما سبني سبة قط , ولا قال لي أف قط , ولا قال لي لشيء فعلته لم فعلته ؟ ولا لشيء لم أفعله ألا فعلته !
وهذا الحديث قد استفاض واشتهر بل إن الأغلبية تحفظه , ولكن للأسف قليل من الناس من تدبر في معناه ووعاه , واتخذه منهجاً في تعامله مع العاملين عنده من سائقين وخادمات وحتى العاملين في الأسواق , فما نراه اليوم هو وحشية وقسوة في التعامل معهم , فبقايا الأكل وفضلاته تعطى لهم , وأردأ الفرش لهم ينامون عليها , ويحرمون من النوم والراحة حتى ترى التعب يغشاهم فيقصرون في شيء فإن قصروا نزلت عليهم الويلات وعوقبوا بأسوأ العقوبات , وهذا والله لا يكون ممن عرف ربه حق المعرفة ؛ لأن العارف بربه يطبق شرعه وأمره والله أمرنا بالرفق مع كل البشر وهؤلاء بشر وحاجتهم في المعاملة باللين مضاعفة ؛ لأنهم في غربة وبعد عن الأهل والأبناء وما أخرجهم من بلادهم إلا الحاجة , فالواجب علينا أن نتواصى في التعامل معهم بحسن الخلق والرفق , وبالمقابل هناك أيضاً كثير من الصور الرحيمة ولله الحمد وهم بيننا , فترى أحدهم لا يفعل شيئاً لأبنائه إلا وأعطى خدمه المثل وربما خصهم بزيادة وتراه يرفق بهم فلا يكلفهم ما لا يستطيعون , فبارك الله في أناس قد ملأ الرفق حياتهم حتى فاض ورأى أثره من حولهم , وجعلنا وإياكم من الرحماء الرفقاء .
وصلى الله على خاتم المرسلين وسلّم ..

----------

